# Does anyone here run an ASUS P5W DH DELUXE



## casper250c (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm ordering this mobo tomarrow (  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131025 ) so I can finally upgrade to PCI Express but I have 1 question which is probably pretty stupid but I can't find an answer anywhere is this board PCI-X 2.0? The only reason I ask is because I'm also ordering my 3870 tomarrow and seeing as the card is 2.0 I would like to take advantage of that so if any of you are currently using or happen to know if this IS a 2.0 board I would greatly appreciate it if you answer..

On a side note I am trying to decide which of these 2 3870's to go with

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102713

or

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3481253&CatId=1826

Which of these 2 cards would you guys recommend?
(I know I should have posted the Video card question in the appropriate area but it seemed like a waste of your space to make a 2nd post)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

My best friend has the mobo, and has a  sapphire  3870 also. I was going to get this mobo, but I went for the one I have instead... Price... 

He loves both and has had the mobo for a year now and has had no problems with it... 

 Both cards are good, real good. But I'd go with the HIS. They put good work into their cards..


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

HIS makes great cards. I would go with a Gigabyte DS3 mobo before the Asus, but that is personal prefrence.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 27, 2007)

Only difference between the cards is that the HIS version has a higher memory clock as standard - if you're overclocking it shouldn't make a difference at all.

If I could help with boards, I would. :/


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 27, 2007)

That motherboard runs on the older 975x chipset....no PCI-e 2.0. But it will overclock great...if you overclock.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 27, 2007)

PCI-X, 2 x ATA100 (3 Eide HDD's I have no sata drives at the moment)  , and overclockability were the reasons I was going with this particular board unless someone knows of a board on a newer chipset with 2 x ATA100's..  Buying new HDD's is not in the budget right now if I want to  get the 3870


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

the only one I can see at Newegg that I know is good is the ASUS. you can get an ide to sata converter http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Description=IDE to SATA&bop=And&Order=RATING and go from there... It works


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 27, 2007)

go for the cheaper one... the HIS
They exactely the same card!
You save $20

Also, I find that the packaging and contenmts of packaging with Sapphire is pretty dismal with every card Ive bought, whereas with HIS they put everything and a bit more


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the P5W DH. It has all the features I could ever want (well right angle SATA's would be a plus). As far as overclocking, don't know what your shooting for, but it has a fairly weak NB, so you will hit a FSB wall at ~410 (at least I did) without serious voltage (will probably kill the board) or volt mods on it. And as others said it is not PCIE v2.0 (also note it runs x8 and x8 when in crossfire, not x16 on each like the newer P35 or x38 boards).


----------



## casper250c (Dec 27, 2007)

I did know it is only x8/x8 on the crossfire that was 1 of the drawbacks to it and I also knew about the 410 FSB wall everyone hits that same wall with these boards but I wasn't planning on a crazy oc just a decent 1..

Cold Storm, you posted that link but it came up with the main page not a specific adapter  I never knew such a thing existed to begin with lol..  1st do they actually work well and 2nd how much of a hit will it give me on my pitiful eide's performance? they are slow enough as it is..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812206002 here is one that I will go with. 
 They work. I've been thinking of getting it for awhile now, but haven't had the money to buy a few...  I don't know about performance. But sata is all ways better off... But that is how I look at it.


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the p5w dh as well, it's a super solid board. same 410fsb wall...

has anyone tried removing the big heatpipe NB apparatus and watercooled the chipset?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 28, 2007)

The P5W DH is not pci-e 2.0.

It is a great board, but honestly for the money I would get like a P5K or something else with a newer chipset.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2007)

niko084 said:


> The P5W DH is not pci-e 2.0.
> 
> It is a great board, but honestly for the money I would get like a P5K or something else with a newer chipset.



+1
 go with a P5k board with the converters...


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok the converter is fine I'll go with that but my next question then is will my Core2Duo E4500 2.2 with an 800 FSB and my 2 gigs Crucial Ballistix pc6400 DDR2 800 play nice on THIS mobo

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3505300&CatId=3488


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> I did know it is only x8/x8 on the crossfire that was 1 of the drawbacks to it and I also knew about the 410 FSB wall everyone hits that same wall with these boards but I wasn't planning on a crazy oc just a decent 1..
> 
> Cold Storm, you posted that link but it came up with the main page not a specific adapter  I never knew such a thing existed to begin with lol..  1st do they actually work well and 2nd how much of a hit will it give me on my pitiful eide's performance? they are slow enough as it is..



might I suggest this if you are buying a 975X anyways?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45615


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> Ok the converter is fine I'll go with that but my next question then is will my Core2Duo E4500 2.2 with an 800 FSB and my 2 gigs Crucial Ballistix pc6400 DDR2 800 play nice on THIS mobo
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3505300&CatId=3488



Oh, I think they'll be fine (was considering getting that board myself). I hear thats an awesome board.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

The one thing missing that I wanted now is WiFi  

I would really have to pull teeth to get that Formula board and the adapter though I was trying to stay under $500  so how would this do me?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128080

I want to do it right this time I've wasted enough money doing things halfway 

I could swing the Formula if it's really THAT much better than the Gigabyte in that link but it's a bit over my limit X-Mas hit my wallet real hard this year


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> The one thing missing that I wanted now is WiFi
> 
> I would really have to pull teeth to get that Formula board and the adapter though I was trying to stay under $500  so how would this do me?
> 
> ...



Well, you could also go for The P5K Deluxe/Wifi board, if you need wifi. Its also a very good board and will OC well (I just personally dont like where the IDE connector is - bad for Cable management unless you want to start chopping behind the MB).


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

:O  Hawk1 your awesome  but again is it PCI-X 2.0?


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> :O  Hawk1 your awesome  but again is it PCI-X 2.0?



Ah, sorry to break it to you. I just checked a few posts on another forum. Only the new x38 boards (Maximus, P5E, the gigabyte you linked etc.) are PCIE 2.0, so I think you will have to buy a Wifi card if you need wifi with PCIE 2.0 (at least I havent seen any x38 boards with wifi built in).

Edit: also its only x16/x4 in crossfire, so another negative there for the P5K


----------



## niko084 (Dec 28, 2007)

PciE 2.0 is not needed for ANY current video card.
All it does is increases the maximum bandwidth of the slot.
We are quite a ways from really needing more bandwidth in even the PciE 1.0 slots.

Anyways beyond that, yes the P5K works GREAT with any c2d and ram.
Clocks like crazy and you can get a P5K-E with Wifi for still cheaper than the P5W.

I don't mean to say the P5W is a bad board, its not but its getting dated....
Intel 975 is getting a little old now, the P5K has a P35, its a decent step up from a 975 chipset.

I never answered concerning the video cards..

Between HIS and Sapphire, personally I would buy the Sapphire just because they are ATI's number
one, and that means something to me. The HIS is a good card yet and when it comes down to it they
are both HD3870's. So it really comes down to opinion there, take your pick either way your good to go.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all you guys are the best 

Ok I will be going with the The P5K Deluxe/Wifi  seeing as 2.0 really won't make much of a difference right now plus it's a newer chipset AND WiFi and the biggest plus I stay within my budget..  You guys are just awesome thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> I have the P5W DH. It has all the features I could ever want (well right angle SATA's would be a plus). As far as overclocking, don't know what your shooting for, but it has a fairly weak NB, so you will hit a FSB wall at ~410 (at least I did) without serious voltage (will probably kill the board) or volt mods on it. And as others said it is not PCIE v2.0 (also note it runs x8 and x8 when in crossfire, not x16 on each like the newer P35 or x38 boards).



no, p35 runs x16 and x4, x38 runs x16 dual.
975x is still a great chipset, but only on the p5w dh, lol. asus has said that this board will support 1333 and 1600 fsb chips, so upgrade-ability is there, and although it's not pci-e 2.0, there's really no performance loss because of it.
i can vouch for the greatness of this board. if you're even remotely considering buying it, do it. you won't be disappointed.
EDIT: the p5w dh deluxe has wifi onboard as well


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> no, p35 runs x16 and x4, x38 runs x16 dual.
> 975x is still a great chipset, but only on the p5w dh, lol. asus has said that this board will support 1333 and 1600 fsb chips, so upgrade-ability is there, and although it's not pci-e 2.0, there's really no performance loss because of it.
> i can vouch for the greatness of this board. if you're even remotely considering buying it, do it. you won't be disappointed.
> EDIT: the p5w dh deluxe has wifi onboard as well



Yeah, saw that after, corrected on post 21 (thought both P35 and x38 had x16 X 2). And I agree the P5W is an excellent board with tonns of features (I've had it 16 months and I still don't plan on upgrading it till Nehalam).


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Yeah, saw that after, corrected on post 21 (thought both P35 and x38 had x16 X 2). And I agree the P5W is an excellent board with tonns of features (I've had it 16 months and I still don't plan on upgrading it till Nehalam).



they'll run wolfdales and yorkfields with the newest bios. not sure if asus plans on supporting nehalem.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok Random Murderer and Hawk1 LOL you guys decide which board I should buy, personally I like both of them the P5K and P5W so between the 2 which will oc better and which will be a better gaming board?  I mostly play COD4, SOF2, and FEAR so which will give me better game performance vs cost?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

well, the p5w is my first choice. if i were to build another intel rig at the moment, it would be on a p5w.
hope that answers your question


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Ditto. The P5W will suit all your needs right now, unless your planning on going to one of the new 45nm Yorkfields or Wolfdales as ASUS has not said yet that this board will support them (although someone on Xtremesystems HAS successfully put a QX9650 (and OC to 4Ghz) in it with little issue so there is hope).


@random: yeah, I may throw a Wolf or Yorkfield in here, and I'm assuming Nehalam will only be DDR3 boards, so will have to (unfortunately) change boards then.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL ok I will go with the P5W then since it has every thing I wanted and will also save me a few dollars..  

Overclocking wise my original goal was to take this E4500 2.2 to at least 3 ghz although I would be happy for around 2.8 will I be able to get near my goal?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> LOL ok I will go with the P5W then since it has every thing I wanted and will also save me a few dollars..
> 
> Overclocking wise my original goal was to take this E4500 2.2 to at least 3 ghz although I would be happy for around 2.8 will I be able to get near my goal?


this board will happily hit ~400 fsb. if your cooling can handle it, this board will run your proc at about 4.4.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

Cooling is not an issue for me with the HSF I have right now plus the fans I have added to the case my machine runs at 18c-20c idle averaging around 19c for the most part and when I game it rarely ever goes above 25c or 26c and thats with it running at 2.6ghz  (best oc I could get on  my current mobo although I know the CPU is capable of much better than that)..  To be quite honest I swore there was something wrong with this thing because I never expected a C2D to run so cool but I'm sure as hell not complaining lol..


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> Cooling is not an issue for me with the HSF I have right now plus the fans I have added to the case my machine runs at 18c-20c idle averaging around 19c for the most part and when I game it rarely ever goes above 25c or 26c and thats with it running at 2.6ghz  (best oc I could get on  my current mobo although I know the CPU is capable of much better than that)..  To be quite honest I swore there was something wrong with this thing because I never expected a C2D to run so cool but I'm sure as hell not complaining lol..



well, the heat output on c2d's is definitely not linear. at all. so you will still need to closely watch your temps as you proceed towards 4GHz.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah I kinda figured that I'm obsessive about my temps as it is so I watch it constantly now already and thats with the mild oc I have..  I really wouldn't try to get anywhere near 4ghz on only air cooling anyways I'll be happy if I get 3 or more and still run at a reasonable temp plus I have yet to see an E4500 get that high I'm not sure if they can at least not on air


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

casper250c said:


> Yeah I kinda figured that I'm obsessive about my temps as it is so I watch it constantly now already and thats with the mild oc I have..  I really wouldn't try to get anywhere near 4ghz on only air cooling anyways I'll be happy if I get 3 or more and still run at a reasonable temp plus I have yet to see an E4500 get that high I'm not sure if they can at least not on air



you would be surprised, some of the "budget" chips do incredibly well.
hell, my pd820 did 4GHz on air with incredible temps and it was undervolted


----------



## casper250c (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL Random your gunna make me HAVE to try and see just how far I can push this thing now 

Hmm a 4ghz 4500 I like the sounds of that lol you can bet I'll give it a try then it's been a while since I've had anything that gave me the kind of oc to be proud of but a 100% oc :O damn now I have that itch I think 100% would be pushing it a bit but damn it's gunna be fun trying


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

casper250c said:


> LOL Random your gunna make me HAVE to try and see just how far I can push this thing now
> 
> Hmm a 4ghz 4500 I like the sounds of that lol you can bet I'll give it a try then it's been a while since I've had anything that gave me the kind of oc to be proud of but a 100% oc :O damn now I have that itch I think 100% would be pushing it a bit but damn it's gunna be fun trying



I know from experience that he will make you push it!  But, then again, almost everyone on here will do that!  They've seen first hand what that can do and know you can do better, or at lease try to...


----------



## casper250c (Dec 29, 2007)

lol a pusher is he lol well there won't be much need to push me cause I love to see just how hard I can run my stuff..  Due to my relatively minimal knowledge of C2D's I was only shooting for 3ghz but seeing how many of you have pushed them far beyond their stock speeds I'm sure I can get this thing much higher than 3..

Hmm more points for TPU's hwbot team


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 29, 2007)

casper250c said:


> I'm ordering this mobo tomarrow (  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131025 ) so I can finally upgrade to PCI Express but I have 1 question which is probably pretty stupid but I can't find an answer anywhere is this board PCI-X 2.0?


No, they are not PCIE 2.0



casper250c said:


> The only reason I ask is because I'm also ordering my 3870 tomarrow and seeing as the card is 2.0 I would like to take advantage of that so if any of you are currently using or happen to know if this IS a 2.0 board I would greatly appreciate it if you answer..
> 
> On a side note I am trying to decide which of these 2 3870's to go with
> 
> ...


Get the HIS


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

casper250c said:


> lol a pusher is he lol well there won't be much need to push me cause I love to see just how hard I can run my stuff..  Due to my relatively minimal knowledge of C2D's I was only shooting for 3ghz but seeing how many of you have pushed them far beyond their stock speeds I'm sure I can get this thing much higher than 3..
> 
> Hmm more points for TPU's hwbot team



With the better cooler, and proper air flow, you can do wonders! I've finally figured out my problem with vista, and next week sometime going to oc it even more...


----------

